
Appic.Video: Share and sell videos just like Netflix - appic_video
https://www.appic.video/
======
appic_video
Inspired by popular video streaming services such as Netflix, YouTube and
Vimeo we carefully designed and developed Appic.Video to help you share and
sell videos online. Thus reinventing how businesses can interact with their
customers and earn money.

~~~
kroguz
Looks nice. I'll check it out. Thanks.

